# Rep: Feds Should Hire All 15 Million Unemployed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Rep: Feds Should Hire All 15 Million Unemployed 




Congressman's plan calls for feds to hire all unemployed, 
pay $40,000 salaries to each and provide bailouts

Obama Pushes Congress to Pass Jobs Bill in Pieces
Cain's 'Impossible Dream' Hits Home
Cain's 9-9-9 Could Have Some Shoppers Paying 18
OPINION: GOP's New Litmus Test


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hmmmm....

An African American Democrat from Illinois, heaping praise on President Obama, and presenting a utopian-feel-good-save everybody bill? never saw that coming.

So long asshole!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought this was going to be an ONION artical. It's not.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Another D showing openly that he is fine with shredding the Constitution and heading even further toward a Socialist Country. More Govt jobs, more Union workers,more lifelong D voters . I never make fun of the mentally challenged but this guys a rehtard.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

40k is more than I make at my current job, time to retire!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I actually kind of like Herman Cain's 9-9-9 plan, excepting that sales tax should max out at 9%, without adding current state or local taxes to it. I've always though flat taxes seemed a lot more fair, is there any reason why they shouldn't be implemented? Am I missing something? 9% income tax seems a lot better than the 25% we pay now.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> I actually kind of like Herman Cain's 9-9-9 plan, excepting that sales tax should max out at 9%, without adding current state or local taxes to it. I've always though flat taxes seemed a lot more fair, is there any reason why they shouldn't be implemented? Am I missing something? 9% income tax seems a lot better than the 25% we pay now.


THat SOME of us pay now, 47% pay NOTHING in taxes. Atleast it would force everyone to pay into the system (welfare recipients,drug dealers)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

I totally agree with ya KJ. Simplify the tax code, shitcan 75% of the IRS, eliminate ALL loopholes/deductions/exemptions. It's not the .gov's job to provide 'incentives' through the tax code for people to get married, buy houses, or fuck sheep... (I know a few folks on here that wouldn't need a tax break to baaaaaang out #3 though).


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> "*Now we're making some progress*," Jackson said, comparing the *legislative gridlock in Congress* to the states that seceded from the union during the Civil War.


Making Progress? By who's standards Mr. Jackson? You bet we are making progress, but not the type that a liberal terd like you likes. The conservatives in Congress are questioning spending and, in the process, creating gridlock. Gridlock is an excellent by-product of bicameralism, separation of powers, and checks and balances. All those concepts see that few bills (_especially crap like this_) actually get enacted, rather than everything getting rammed through (like Obama and Congress 2008-2010). I've said it before, gridlock is good for the citizens - less damage Congress can do to us citizens. Tax and spend liberal democrats like Obama, Pelosi, and Reid enacting laws based on feelings and writing blank checks like they did is bad bad government.



> "We've seen Congress is in rebellion," he said, "*determined to wreck or ruin at all costs*."


Congress isn't in rebellion, your colleagues in the House are just telling you that you're absurd. Telling you that your legislation sucks is far from being determined to ruin the country at all costs



> "Jackson said the government's direct hiring of the nation's 15 million unemployed Americans would cost $600 billion. "It could be a five-year program," he said. "For another $104 billion, we bail out all of the states. For another $100 billion, we bail out all of the cities." "We put people to work cleaning up communities. We put people to work through a civilian conservation corps, through a Works Progress Administration because the hour demands it," he said.


It just amazes me that people who lived through any part of the Cold War, a mere 20 years later, totally forget how bad both socailism and communism area. Let's see, pay people 15-million people, $40,000,to work for a "civilian conservation corp" under the supervision of a "Works Progress Adminsitration" That's 15 million more people, under control or and dependant on the government, in addition to, the ones already "gettin' paid", to sit on their asses and collect generational welfare. That would certainly create some dissention among those getting paid by the government, "the workers" vs. "the takers"

I guess Rep. Jackson has just proven he's more of an idiot than his old man...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The last time I checked, Congress couldn't even finalize a budget to run the country...now some idiot member wants to hire 15 million people and have them work for the federal government??


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

And if you pay every unemployed person 40 grand then who is actually going to try and find a job. NOONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

